# How often do You go to the movies?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

How often do you go to the theater to see a movie?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

A local movie theatre used to have Saturday 10am showings and I used to go all the time as there were never more than 3-4 people in the theatre (it was great) But of course they were losing money so after about 2 years they stopped that 

But now it is the noisy crowds make we just want to wait for DVD.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I can't say never, so less then once a year.

I went to an Imax once and a drive in once.
Movies I saw at a regular theater were
-Men In Black
-Homeward Bound 2 (lame!)
-Home Alone
-Jurassic Park
-The Bear


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I voted 5 to 6 times a year. Most of my movie going is usually done during the summer. Before venturing out I usually decide how badly I want to see the movie. Most of the time I wait for DVD since my home theater can deliver the same or better sound and picture experience than any movie theater (except for IMAX).


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

We used to go to matinees almost every week......

Then, we had kids......


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Rarely. Everytime I go something happens; One night the movie started 15 minutes late & we had to leave to pick up our daughter so we missed the last 10 minutes of "Don't Say a Word". Then we go to take our daughter (6 yrs old) to see "The Rookie" and it is sold out! Talk about heartbreak. How do you explain to a 6 year old that we can't see the movie till next Saturday because too many people bought tickets? That's when I discovered Fandango.com.

With my home theater setup I don't miss the movies at all. At least I can eat my own popcorn with real butter on it and pause the movie to pee when I want and not listen to people talking or cell phones ringing or worry about an out-of-focus picture or the volume being to low or too high or not being shown in DTS when it is advertised as such.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DarrellP _
> *Rarely. Everytime I go something happens; One night the movie started 15 minutes late & we had to leave to pick up our daughter so we missed the last 10 minutes of "Don't Say a Word". *


I will forever be haunted by Brittany Murphy's "I'll never tell" can't-get-it-out-of- my-head like a bad pop song line. If I live to be 90 years of age I will still laugh at that one and always remember her for that single throwaway line no matter what she goes on to do!


----------

